# 2 different chinese motors



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am negotiating the purchase of a 20KW chinese motor - I have 2 choices from 2 different companies 

1 is lighter and seems to have week looking controller with not so thick wires 
the other is a bit heavy and has a fan cooled controller 

both are air cooled 

https://newcenturyco.en.alibaba.com...w.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.89.8.152e58a6Z94DHe

this one is heavier and cost less than $2000 USD including the fan cooled controller, wire harness and foot pedal and a dash board meter

https://persino.en.alibaba.com/prod...r.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.89.6.7c962fcf8ccoE9


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Gonna be honest, that's a lot of dough for a weak setup. You should reconsider either.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johna (Aug 23, 2015)

go for the highest voltage one i got a 96v one and its not to good on acceleration . keep negotiating you will get them down quite a bit. There are many more sellers in china just keep looking they don't always appear when you first look,alibaba ,made in china, are only 2 of them, i cant remember all the sites i went to. but there was many.and freight is the big expense, near costs as much as the motor.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

how much does your car weigh and did you keep the clutch?


----------



## carguerra1 (May 25, 2020)

kevinjclancy said:


> I am negotiating the purchase of a 20KW chinese motor - I have 2 choices from 2 different companies
> 
> 1 is lighter and seems to have week looking controller with not so thick wires
> the other is a bit heavy and has a fan cooled controller
> ...


Hi Kevin, did you get the chinese motor? which one? If posible please post a picture, I am also looking for one EV conversion KIT from China.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am using the one from Fushan Uni ( 30kw Electric Pmsm Motor Motor Controller Kit For Electric Car And Boat - Buy 30kw Electric Car Motor,Electric Motor For Boat,Kit Electric Car 30kw Motor Product on Alibaba.com ) The motor seems powerful enough for my 800KG Honda Cabriolet - I am having lots of problems along the way with the seller Mr Tony - he is OK and he has done what I have asked but he is way to casual - I have to ask 3 times to get an answer - the first controller did not go - he blamed me said that it was fine when he sent it?????? the second controller defiantly blew up myself (long story) the third controller would not go in the right direction and it took 2 months of F-ing around for him to tell me that all I need to do was use a lap top to change a setting in the controller and BAM problem fixed - 
I could have killed him for wasting my time - All in all the motor seems a good size and weight for the power and the controller is very high quality - I am still trying to get my head around tuning it and I am hoping Tony sends me the controller manual - The car can take off in 4th gear no problem and I am sure it will go well over 100 Ks per hour (60mph)


----------



## asymptonic (Oct 14, 2021)

A cautionary tale?


----------

